# Ultegra 6700 Compact to Standard switch???



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello, i have a 2010 Trek Madone 5.1 (OCLV Carbon with Ultegra 6700 components). It came equipped with a compact crank, and i live in NW Indiana and it is mostly all flats around here, so i would like to change to a standard 53/39 crankset.

What Parts do i need to change to accomidate the standard crank?

-I know i need to move the Front Derailuer up, to compensate for the larger diameter chainrings.
-Will the same Front and Rear Derailuers still work with a standard crank or will i need different cage length derailuers???
-I think i read that Ultegra 6700 chainring sizes cannot be changed witout changing the whole crank, is this true???

I think i need to buy: The standard crank, corrisponding cassette, longer chain. Does this sound right?
What else do i need to do/know for the swap???

Thanks in advance,
Jon


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

new crank and likely a longer chain.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

You can add larger chainrings to a compact crank, but not smaller than a 39 inner to a standard crank. Not sure about the 6700 chainrings specifically. You could pick up a 6600 crank a lot cheaper usually if you don't mind the looks.

An interesting alternative to standard is to ride a 36/52 compact crank - and possibly cheaper than replacing the crank.

Your chain length might be fine - if you get a smaller cassette in the rear and larger front rings, the teeth count may offset, and/or your existing chain may be a tad longer than needed currently. You don't have to change the rear cassette by the way - you might try just the front first and see how you like the ratios.

Same front and derailleur will work. front will need re adjusted. Hopefully your cable has enough slack to handle the higher front position.


----------



## alan s (Nov 19, 2006)

Just did the opposite of what you are planning. Ultegra 6600 53/39 to Ultegra 6750 50/34. Used the existing 12-27 cassette and bought a new DA chain that is 4 links shorter than the other. Moved the FD to the lowest position. Everything works great, and the new crankset is very nice.

I plan to do some longer hilly rides coming up, and wanted the lower gearing. The 6750 is noticeably stiffer and shifts a little better than the 6600. I'd go with 6700 over 6600.


----------

